
The State of Go Feb 2016 - wesleyhill
https://talks.golang.org/2016/state-of-go.slide
======
BenoitP
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11025618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11025618)

